# Best Weighing Scales?



## BruceLee1940197 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey all, im new here and this is my first post!

one of the first pieces of equipment i want to buy before i start any training is a decent set of scales, can anyone please recommend any good ones what are worth the money and give accurate readings?

i have found so many conflicting opinions on most i have seen ie people say they get different readings all the time no matter what surface the scale is on!

thanks in advance


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I just use a set of Salter digital ones from Argos mate.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

It doesn't matter if they're accurate mate. Scales imo are for reference only. And as long as it's going up or down, obvious depending on your goals, that's the main things.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes.. Salter. You can get them in Tesco as well..

http://www.tesco.com/direct/salter-disc-electric-scales-silver/207-6713.prd


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I was told to use the same scales the same time everytime time you weigh yourself.

I do it the first of every month in the morning before starting work out.

I had to throw my home ones out i was becoming obsessed with weighing myself and i was doing my own head in :'(


----------

